# Chording - open up your rhythm options



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey all,

Just posted a new lesson on my blog. It is about expanding your chording options by seeing the chord off both sides of the root note. Not following me? Give it a read, you'll get it.

Hope it helps!

The link:
http://sixstringobsession.blogspot.com/2011/11/seeing-both-sides-of-root-paternal.html


----------

